# SCAD ATLANTA



## JoeIrv22 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi,
I recently got accepted to SCAD ATL for MFA in Film & Television Directing. Just wanting to know if anyone has any information about:
- the film program
-SCAD ATL vs Savannah (which is better)
- Opportunities
Thank You!
Best of luck on applications
-Joe


----------



## e96 (Feb 15, 2022)

Was just accepted and would love to know about this as well. Congratulations!


----------

